# aaaaahhhhh my cat keeps peeing all over the house



## fastfox

Hi peeps.
I`m new on the forum and i`m looking for abit of advice.
One of our cats who we`ve had for over five years has suddenly taken to peeing all over the house.:thumbup:
Perviously he has always been well behaved. There is always a clean cat tray on offer for him although he always asked to go out as do the other cats prior to this problem happening.
Nothing in the house is escaping him. He pees on the sofa, the arm chair the carpets. The other day when i got home from nights he came in from out side walked past the clean cat tray and whilst i was getting my wife up for work he peed on the arm chair
I didn`t notice and my wife came down and you can guess which chair she sat in.....
He`s booked into the vets for a beating:scared: eerr i mean a check up on saturday but i want to try and understand why he`s doing it.
From the best i can tell he`s in tip top health and condition. He`s always got on with the other cats which are not new additions to the family.
He`s eating normally and plays freely which suggests to me that he`s happy
He`s not miss treated and we never ever wipe his face in his mistakes. Only idiots do this.
Any one else's angles on this problem is appreciated.


----------



## lymorelynn

Oh dear. It's always worrying when they do something like that out of the blue. Maybe there is a physical cause for his problem and hopefully your vet will be able to sort it out.
Is there something outside which is bothering him? a new cat in the neighbourhood perhaps?
Make sure that where he pees has been throughly cleaned or he will think that is ok to go there again. You can buy a solution from pet shops that gets rid of the smell of urine which may be there even when we can't smell anything.
 I think random peeing like this is a common problem with cats and I wish I knew the answer to it.


----------



## Becksie

My cat started this last week, had him for 6 months, he was really good, the started to poo in different places and the final straw was he wee'd on my bed with me in it!
He went to the vets, she said it was a territorial issue, he was due to to have his nads removed a week later and since then he has been fine. I take it he has been neutered? 

I've read cat's wee in different places if they are poorly, he may had a water infection? try simple solution odour remover put it in all the spots he has been


----------



## Angel44

We had this problem with one of our cats a few years ago. It turned out one of the neighbour's cats was bullying him out in our garden. It wasn't very pleasant that's for sure. We got one of the feliway sprays which did help a bit. The neighbours cat disappeared a few months later (I promise I had nothing to do with that!) and our cat settled down again thank goodness.


----------



## sharkey

Would nip him off to vets to ensure he doesn't have a UTI. If that is clear then suggest as previously mentioned trying a Feliway diffuser. Have you noticed any other cats hanging around outside? Have you moved your furniture around lately or had any upheaval in the house - sometimes cats will react to this by spraying.


----------



## Firealive

My friend is having the same problem with his bengal.

He has suddenly started peeing and pooping on the kids beds and on any soft furnishings.

Can't think of any changes in the household which might effect it, it is just so hard because he is a lovely cat and my mate is getting really peed off with him at the mo.


----------



## Firealive

I will keep an eye on this thread for any tips that might help him. Thanks


----------



## Boss Bengal

it could be a uti or it could be something in the house you have changed that he doesnt like, something as simple as, say you have moved his bed!!


----------



## Firealive

His bed is still where it has always been - but it has been replaced several times as he has peed in that too.

I think he said he had him at the vet not long ago and there was no medical reason for it.

Seemingly he was told it is a common problem with bengals


----------



## katbabe

can i just ask whats a uti sorry for being thick


----------



## lymorelynn

katbabe said:


> can i just ask whats a uti sorry for being thick


Urinary tract infection - something like cystisis would be classed as a uti


----------



## katbabe

oh i see thank you I must be lucky my girls have never been ill


----------



## fastfox

thanks for all the replies! he`s in the vets on Saturday so i will let you all know how he does


----------



## MeezerMum

A UTI is a 'urinary track infection' something one of mine used to suffer from constantly... although mine had 'crystals' which meant he couldn't go at all! poor boy and at 3 years old he ended up having the PU operation where they took away his penis (which kept getting blocked with the crystals and can kill a cat very quickly ) and re-routed his waterworks so that he pees like a female cat instead of a male... he has been fine eversince I think his problem was caused by the fact that he wouldn't eat wet food at all - only dry...now he has Royal Canin S/O Dry which is formulated to stop both types of crystals forming and (touchwood) has been fine.
I would take your puss to the vet just incase he has a UTI?


----------



## Boss Bengal

ha ha I had to ask originally too! it is a urinary tract infection. hence causing wee problems as they have pain in holding it in


----------



## fastfox

Hello everyone. Here`s a update. Well he`s been to the vet and he has a massive ulcer in his mouth.
About a year ago he had all his teeth out because he had that gingerites gum infection.
He`s going back to the vet on Monday night for a op on Tuesday. The vet thinks it might be a old root thats causing the ulcer which in turn is stressing him out and causing him to wee everywhere.

If there`s anyone in the north staff area i recomend Pat at the Churnet valley veterinary clinic. We`ve been going here for years and he really is good! :thumbup1:


----------



## shortbackandsides

urinary tract infectionhas cat been neautered?


----------



## Maisie

poor chap. hope he is better soon


----------



## fastfox

Maisie said:


> poor chap. hope he is better soon


I`m sure he will be. He`s a resilient old bugger. He`s had to of been. He was a rescue job (RSPCA). His owner had exspired and it was a while untill he was found....


----------



## fastfox

Archie`s just came back from his op. He`s had his two remaining teeth out and the ulcer sorted out.
The vet also tested his pee and found that he has a bladder infection for which he`s had some antibiotics.
He` currently under the bed feeling woozy from being put under.


----------



## carolandprince

Hii I need help my cats nellii a year old he's a house cat we liived. In are flat since november when I. Moved he separated him fffrom his brother he was fine at first now hhe wees aand all my clothes on the carpet aand bed hhe useed his catt box but stiill wee everywhere elce I dontt no what to do he meows all the time aswell won't stop please someone help thanks xx


----------



## chillminx

Carol, I have replied to you in your thread.

http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-training-behaviour/290815-my-cat-weein-everywhere.html#post1062682783


----------

